

"Capitalism in the 21st Century" sold out on Amazon - eastbayjake
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/04/22/heres-an-unlikely-bestseller-a-700-page-book-on-21st-century-economics/

======
0x006A
Will all The Washington Post articles about books now have this Disclaimer?

    
    
      (Disclaimer: The Washington Post is owned by Amazon's
       founder and chief executive Jeffrey P. Bezos.)

